

It seems Yahoo has no sane editorial staff left - farseer
http://s23.postimg.org/wmdl2l9m3/yahoo_frontpage_today.png
Found these two stories on the Yahoo frontpage. Not sure I want to visit again.
======
wellsjohnston
Crass

------
kmasters
Funny you should post this I saw the exact same thing. What seems to be
happening is that Yahoo is starting to source links from a ton of different
sources in the news feed.

They have even started to include Onion stories and there was a story from a
satire site called HollywoodAndSwine. Which is odd to have fake news mixed in
with real news mixed in with opinions mixed in with cat videos.

I think this is a new "lets see what sticks to the wall" strategy to get more
mileage out of the news feed which prior to this has been major news outlets,
wire outlets and that horrible Yahoo Contributor network.

Since its algorithmic (Im only assuming) in nature, I think we will be seeing
more of this as sites that are now showing up will try and figure out how to
game Yahoo's system.

Im sure sites that are Yahoo advertisers will likely start to get preference.

I could have done without the teacher-on-dog story.

